# Let my new guy out to stretch his legs.



## Stef (Sep 7, 2008)

Thought I would share some pictures I took of Happy when I let him out for a run last night.

First thing he does is roll of course since he was clean.






















I am sooo in love with this guy.


----------



## ErikaS. (Sep 7, 2008)

Ooooooh, I think I'm in love, too!


----------



## Matt73 (Sep 7, 2008)

What a beautiful boy! Nice pics


----------



## SuzE (Sep 7, 2008)

HI Stef,

I just wanted to say he still is so handsome! I saw him at Getitia's before she sold him to Timberview and he had such a presence! You must be so thrilled to have him!


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Sep 7, 2008)

Aww He looks great!! Still can't get over how much our guy looks like him



Keep the pictures coming!

ps.. the little black appy in my avatar is a grandson


----------



## Sixstardanes (Sep 7, 2008)

Her's cute.

I agree - more pixs.


----------



## HGFarm (Sep 8, 2008)

I have heard a lot of compliments on him and that pics dont even do him justice. Hear he's a nice driver too!!! You are lucky to have him there - a big congrats to you!!! ENJOY!!!


----------



## Stef (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks for all the nice comments on my new man.



Lucky-C-Acres-Minis said:


> Aww He looks great!! Still can't get over how much our guy looks like him
> 
> 
> 
> ...


His grandson is a handsome little guy.


----------



## fancyappy (Sep 9, 2008)

Stunning. He could grace my fields anyday.


----------



## EAD Minis (Sep 9, 2008)

* Oh wow lovely boy!! *


----------



## topnotchminis (Sep 9, 2008)

He is so pretty!


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Sep 9, 2008)

Was going through pics of our guy, these could almost be mirror images!











> His grandson is handsome little guy. yes.gif


Thanks Stef! We've had three foals by him so far, all colts



, and expecting 5 next year (hoping for some fillies!!!!)

Our first foal, 2007 black varnish snowcap colt






Then this year's two colts, a black pinto (doesn't have any obvious appy characteristics/patterning) and a black appaloosa with blue eyes (was born solid black but is frosting out and looks like he *might* have spots come next shed/clipping)


----------



## Brandi* (Sep 9, 2008)

Love that "crazy" hair


----------



## tnovak (Sep 10, 2008)

Nice pics! Nice spots! Love the 2nd pic!


----------

